# Re: Sex and size - Stimulation



## Alwaysconfused (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Sex and size - Stimulation*

My wife and I have been having a problem with sex. She sayz it is hitting her too deep inside and sometimes it takes the pleasure out of the intercourse.

We have tried different positions but she says "it fills her up too much". It restricts me from going in deeper to give me the pleasure that I am seeking. She says that we must go slow but I like to add some speed to the intercourse because it stimulates me. What should I do?


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Sex and size - Stimulation*

If you cant penetrate deeply, try using a masturbator that will fit all the way down to the base of your penis. You can still penetrate your wife, it will be more comfortable for her and you'll feel as if you are getting to thrust deeply. At that point, perhaps you can try moving faster as it won't be so uncomfortable for your wife. An example of what I mean is here: http://www.happyher.com/products/Sexy_Lil_****_Masturbator-17938-55.html


----------

